# Who Can You Trust...Minister, Doctor or Lawyer?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2013)

An old man was on his death bed .He wanted badly to take some of his money with him when he passed.He called his priest,doctor and his lawyer to his bedside.Here's $30,000.00 cash to be held by each of you .I trust you to put this in my coffin when I die so I can take some of my money with me.

At the funeral each man put an envelope into the coffin. Riding away in a limousine the priest suddenly broke into tears and confessed." I put only $20,000.00 into the envelope because I needed $ 10,000.00 for a new baptistery.

Well since we're confiding in each other said the doctor " I had only put $10,000.00 in the envelope because we needed a new machine at the hospital which cost $ 20,000.00 " 

The lawyer was aghast .I'm ashamed of both of you " he exclaimed .I want it known that when I put my envelope in that coffin , it held my personal check for the full $ 30,000.00 .....


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

_ Typical  Shifty B's they are。_


----------



## That Guy (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2014)

A man woke up in his hospital bed and called for his doctor.  He said to the doc, "give it to me straight, how long do I have"?  The physician said to him, "I doubt if you'll survive the night".

That man instructed him to call for his lawyer, and the lawyer arrived at the hospital.  The man told the lawyer to stand on the left side of his bed, and the doctor to stand on the right.

The man laid back and closed his eyes, he was silent for several minutes.  Then the doctor spoke and asked, "what do you have in mind?"  

The man said, "Jesus died with a thief on either side, and I figured I'd check out that way too".


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Jul 15, 2014)

:lol1:


----------

